# Pedal wrench question?



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking to buy a pedal wrench and I see that most are 15mm. I wanted to verify my pedal size prior to ordering a wrench, so I tried a 15mm open end wrench from my toolbox and it does not fit?

Both of my bikes have Shimano pedals, PD-647 and wondering what pedal wrench will fit?

Thanks


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

If not 15mm, should be 9/16". If hex then 6mm or 8mm.


----------



## Cosgrc (Oct 20, 2012)

I used 15mm on my PD-M647's


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Cosgrc said:


> I used 15mm on my PD-M647's


+1

Shimano instructions say: "_Always be sure to use a 15 mm spanner._"


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Lots of 15mm open ended wrenches are too fat to fit onto pedals. The slot on pedals is pretty small on some models. 

Your shimanos are 15.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> Lots of 15mm open ended wrenches are too fat to fit onto pedals. The slot on pedals is pretty small on some models.
> 
> Your shimanos are 15.


That is the correct answer!! As one member had said, Shimano instructions call for using a 15 mm spanner wrench and if you look at the enlarged view of the part, you can see that only the center part of the bolt is thin. This is why a normal open end wrench will not fit.
I could not figure this out, thanks!!


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

I've worked in a shop for the last year and with the exception of the high end pedals that use a allen wrench all have been 15mm.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Nrs1Rider said:


> I've worked in a shop for the last year and with the exception of the high end pedals that use a allen wrench all have been 15mm.


I am now sure the 15mm pedal wrench will work. When I installed the pedals on my hard tail, I used an allen socket from the inside side of the crank.

Nevertheless, I will but a Park Tool pedal wrench! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Park tool pedal wrench is handy. I've got one. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Lezyne also has a really nice pedal wrench for about $23.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

I've actually been thing about buying one of these allen wrenches for pedals though.

Park Tool Co. » HT-8 : 8mm Hex Tool : Crank Tools


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Why buy that when for $15. you can buy a 10 piece allen set, 3/8 & 1/2 drive so you can use them with a ratchet or torque ratchet.

I bought one metric set and one standard set and they have been great for bicycle and commercial lawn mower work.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Nrs1Rider said:


> I've actually been thing about buying one of these allen wrenches for pedals though.
> 
> Park Tool Co. » HT-8 : 8mm Hex Tool : Crank Tools


A standard 8mm Allen works just fine, with the added benefit of not costing nearly as much as that "specialty" one.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Nrs1Rider said:


> I've actually been thing about buying one of these allen wrenches for pedals though.
> 
> Park Tool Co. » HT-8 : 8mm Hex Tool : Crank Tools


I bit the bullet an bought one of these 6 months ago. I use all Crankbrothers pedals and they require the 8mm Allen. I also have a ratchet and full set of Allen sockets so it was possible to get them off with those. However I think this piece wa a good investment. With the soft handle and the one piece leverage, this just makes it soo easy to pop off the pedals. In my personal experience, the pedals are the hardest bolts to pop off and every bit of leverage helps.

No need to overspend - here you go for 9 bucks. Park Tool HT 8 Bicycle 8mm Hex Tool with Handle Bicycle Shop Tool Look Pedal | eBay


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Lezyne has a wood handle pedal wrench for $24. so it is the same price as the Park Tool and is equal to the Park Tool vinyl coated.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

I've head the Lezyne pumps are amazing and worth the price. But some of their stuff is over priced. We use a $10 evo pedal wrench at work for service and it's last several years of tune ups and bike builds. Yeah it's a little chewed up but your tightening up pedals on a bike you don't need some elaborate tool and if you grease the threads they should not be seized in the future. If I was going to drop some serious coin on any tools it would be the park derailleur hanger tool or the truing stand.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Nrs1Rider said:


> I've head the Lezyne pumps are amazing and worth the price. But some of their stuff is over priced. We use a $10 evo pedal wrench at work for service and it's last several years of tune ups and bike builds. Yeah it's a little chewed up but your tightening up pedals on a bike you don't need some elaborate tool and if you grease the threads they should not be seized in the future. If I was going to drop some serious coin on any tools it would be the park derailleur hanger tool or the truing stand.


Unless you are a shop, no need for an expensive pedal wrench. I like an inexpensive one to carry along with me so I could change pedals when on a biking vacation, clipless to platforms, etc.

On the other hand, as far as having one pump for the mtn bikes and another for the road bikes, I would spend the money for the best, and the best being Lezyne. Great design with the flexible hose stored in the pump body and the screw on valve attachment, how could it be better? 9 except for being less expensive)


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I took a cheap wrench to the grinder (thinned it out), years ago, and it still works fine.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The Park Wrench is definitely a better too, I think it is more than $25!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Craftsman, Proto, Mac ... All of them carry these sizes for about half the price, and Harbor Freight has entire sets for less than $20 ... Just say'n.

Besides, it's just a pedal, it's not like it has to be uber tight, and if it is, a good smack on the wrench handle (hammer) will loosen it right up.

Then again ... It's not my money you're spending, and I'm not running a repair shop.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Might just get the Park Tool home mechanic wrench for $10 for the hanful of times that I will use it!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! I wold love the better one, obviously, but I will change pedals no more than 3 times per year..

Spend money on 2 good hand pumps, a Lezyne HV Alloy for the man bikes and the HP for the cross bikes. I always prefer buying quality items!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Just took a look at all of my pedals and most have the 15 mm hex head while a few others do not have the hex and an allen is needed to do the install.

How about a 15 mm pedal wrench with an allen on the other end?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Know someone with a welder 

They probably also own a grinder to slim down that 15mm ... $10 combo tool, if you have a friend.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

I've heard some Park Stuff is made in Taiwan but if I'm not mistaken the home pedal wrench is still made in the usa.


----------



## Trilancing (Feb 4, 2013)

My cheaper PW-5 doesn't have any country of origin information on it, but then neither does my PW-4.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

A few pair of my pedals can be installed using a pedal wrench while my platforms attach with an allen. 
if they all installed with a pedal wrench, I would buy one and keep it in th car so I could switch at any time, but more tools needed if I want to run with the platforms.


----------



## Chopshopchopper (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a Park HCW-16 and I feel it's to soft to be considered a real wrench. Are there black steel tools harder?


----------

